# Выборная клавиатура, разметка.



## Alex_Bond88 (30 Май 2017)

Дорогие друзья, доброго времени суток! Извините что в последнее время часто беспокою, но форум наверное для этого и создан. По поводу разметки уже существует не одна тема на форуме, но не в одной из тем ни сказано чем, а точнее каким инструментом лучше делать разметку. Слыша что кто то прожигает кто то высверливает и т д. И так ближе к теме, хочу сделать разметку на выборной клавиатуре своего баяна Тула (фото прикрепляю) во всех октавах до, ми и соль#. Каким инструментом  лучше и удобнее а главное аккуратнее сделать разметку. Понимаю что лучше отнести мастеру, но хочется всё таки самому, баян почти новый, кнопки аккуратные, из разметки отмечена только до на основном ряду басов. Если кто то самостоятельно делал разметку на своих инструментах, подскажите как аккуратнее всё сделать.


----------



## ze_go (30 Май 2017)

сверло + зенковка


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (30 Май 2017)

ze_go писал:


> сверло + зенковка


Можно по подробнее, (пошагово) если не затруднит. Лучше лишний раз переспросить или как говорится семь раз отмерь. И как сверлить, наверное как то нужно сначала зафиксировать кнопки (что бы не проваливались)?


----------



## ze_go (30 Май 2017)

в Вашем случае всё немного сложнее - у Вас кнопки с "глазками" - высока вероятность, что могут вывалиться. в случае же с обычными пластмассовыми кнопками я делаю так: зафиксировать кнопку корнцангами (хирургическими зажимами), чтоб не проваливалась, поставить маркером точку в центре (для ориентира), потом можно накалить шило или что-то подобное и что-то типа "накернить", только не глубоко. затем сверлом диаметром миллиметра 2-2,5  на маленьких оборотах (!) засверлить на необходимую глубину (1-2мм), потом можно зенковкой (или более толстым сверлом) снять фаски, тем самым сделав "лунку". всё.
можно наметить ещё с помощью треугольного надфиля (сделать метки в форме "решётки")
а можно и хрусталики вставить - тоже симпатишно выглядит (только возни с установкой гораздо больше)
 p.s. на инструмент (сверло и т.д.) сильно не давить - может "затянуть" в пластмассу (!).


----------

